# Got to love the tiger trout



## 1aDayValtrax (May 23, 2009)

Went to a good ol fishing hole today. Got there early fish shut off at about 11am. I landed 14 tigers, smallest was 17 inches and my largest was 27 inches. My partner Tony laned 11 Tigers. His smallest was 17 and largest was 23. We also caught several worthless 13-18 inch cutts. Today they seemed to hit any fly as long as it was a tan color. Same for tube jigs, one inch tubes in a light rootbeer color.. I will post some pics as soon as I figure out how too. left about 1pm after about 5 more truckes wheeled in and started float tubin.
The tigers right now have bright bellys and a great maze, I love the color right now, you will see when I figure out this pic thing. I think I might have to get a photobucket accnt or flickr or something.

Stay tuned, Jeff C. AKA the Valtrax man


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice dude that's awesome!!! I insist you learn how to post pics, I want to see the biguns. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I assume you are talking about Birch Creek Right? A 27 incher would smash the old Utah State Record for Catch and Release. Lets see those pics! I was up there on Saturday and talked to about 20 people and no one was really getting into them. A few here and there, but nothing awesome. So what's the secret  

Looking forward to those pics


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Still waiting on those pics :?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

There is no need for photo bucket. When you are making a post there is a section to post pictures in the lower portion of the screen. Click on the Upload attachment tab, then click browse. Select your photo that you want. Once this is done you can click Add the file and presto.



If it comes up with a message saying it must be so many pixels wide, yadda yadda... you need to resize your photos. If you have microsoft office you can right click on your picture, highlight open with > then click on Microsoft Office Picture Manager. Once Microsoft Picture Manager opens click Picture (its up on the toolbar) then click Resize. This will open up a toolbar on the right hand size where you can change the size to whatever you need. I believe it has to be smaller than 700 pixels wide and 840 pixels high. Save the changes then try uploading again.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Now lets see those big beautiful Tigers


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

1aDayValtrax said:


> left about 1pm after about 5 more truckes wheeled in and started float tubin.


Did you stop all of those 5 *truckes* and ask them how they know about the place? :roll: :roll:


----------



## 1aDayValtrax (May 23, 2009)

here is one to show the great color of the Tigers. Still working on outing the BG on the rest. thanks for everyones help on posting pics. Really helped.
And no .45 I didnt ask everyone where they heard form, because I dont really care who knows or I wouldnt be posting here and second we know where they heard from.......


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

1aDayValtrax said:


> here is one to show the great color of the Tigers. Still working on outing the BG on the rest. thanks for everyones help on posting pics. Really helped.
> And no .45 I didnt ask everyone where they heard form, because I dont really care who knows or I wouldnt be posting here and second we know where they heard from.......


Great picture, man you're sexy! :lol: you'll fit right in here with the rest of us mugs.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice pic. Glad you got the picture posting thing down, and you even know how to hold the fish.... Arms length out. ha ha. Just kidding. Very nice fish and awesome color!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

1aDayValtrax said:


> here is one to show the great color of the Tigers. Still working on outing the BG on the rest. thanks for everyones help on posting pics. Really helped.
> And no .45 I didnt ask everyone where they heard form, because I dont really care who knows or I wouldnt be posting here and second we know where they heard from.......


i'm with .45 on this. you say you don't care who knows, but that's a bunch of BS. it's clearly evident from you posting this thread that you like catching big fish. this time it's 5 trucks. next time it's 10. well, guess what's happening? kiss your big fish good bye. the dnr is tightening things up (and just in the nick of time) but even they agree to keep the bragging to a minimum!


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish!... although I hope you killed it!! Get those things out of there!

Save the our Brood stock Cutthroat 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> Nice fish!... although I hope you killed it!! Get those things out of there!
> 
> Save the our Brood stock Cutthroat 8)


Cutts are worthless... didn't you read his post Bryan?? Just kidding man... hope things are well. 8)


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Cuts are worthless they are an inferior species of fish.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry to hijack, but i couldnt resist



> Cuts are worthless they are an inferior species of fish.


really??

this one was not so inferior...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish D1- that thing is a fatty.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> sorry to hijack, but i couldnt resist.
> this one was not so inferior...


I would have thrown it back !!! :wink:


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice fish, if they weren't inferior we wouldn't have to protect the dang things and protect the stock, Now chubs there's a superior fish, we can't kill them when we posion the whole lake system, terrible to catch and look at though but superior. or take brookies they can breed up a strom and pass on to the next generation till they stunt but they survive over and over. You don't see us proctecting browns rainbow or brookies. Cuts would be extinct if it weren't for us protecting them. I didn't say they didn't get big, I have a 6.5 lber on my wall from southern utah. Sometimes I'll even like to catch one, but there are better trout that fight and taste better, sorry my opinion, Sorry for Hijacking the thread. I would much rather catch Tigers like the above than even that pictured cut. Nice fish


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Cuts and rainbows both are bland tasting trout. The best tasting trout are definitely brookies and browns--that is if you like flavorful non-mushy meat. If mush and bland are your thing, you're looking for cuts and bows.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

If you all hate our native trout so much, you should move to California with everyone else who loves to "taste the Rainbow" :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Brookie said:


> Nice fish, if they weren't inferior we wouldn't have to protect the dang things and protect the stock, Now chubs there's a superior fish, we can't kill them when we posion the whole lake system, terrible to catch and look at though but superior. or take brookies they can breed up a strom and pass on to the next generation till they stunt but they survive over and over. You don't see us proctecting browns rainbow or brookies. Cuts would be extinct if it weren't for us protecting them. I didn't say they didn't get big, I have a 6.5 lber on my wall from southern utah. Sometimes I'll even like to catch one, but there are better trout that fight and taste better, sorry my opinion, Sorry for Hijacking the thread. I would much rather catch Tigers like the above than even that pictured cut. Nice fish


Protect? I guess anyone can spin even a very simple principle and present it any way they want, but I would not share that opinion with too many people, they will think that you are a flaming idiot, I know that you are a good guy, but a lot of others just take such perversions of the truth to assume that you are stupid. In reality, there is no protection intended or in effect; you mentioned the chubs, so certainly you have read something about the real reason for the restrictions. But you already knew that, right? To spin that to say that the cuts have to be protected, again don't share that opinion with too many people, they will give you a hard time. On a similar note, can you guys believe those stinking mule deer, what a bunch of whimps, the DWR has to protect them, we can only harvest a couple hundred thousand a year. Now those wild pigs, they are tough, if we would just let nature run its course, we could have pigs running everywhere destroying everything, that would be cool. :wink:


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Brookie said:


> Nice fish, if they weren't inferior we wouldn't have to protect the dang things and protect the stock, Now chubs there's a superior fish, we can't kill them when we posion the whole lake system, terrible to catch and look at though but superior. or take brookies they can breed up a strom and pass on to the next generation till they stunt but they survive over and over. You don't see us proctecting browns rainbow or brookies. Cuts would be extinct if it weren't for us protecting them. I didn't say they didn't get big, I have a 6.5 lber on my wall from southern utah. Sometimes I'll even like to catch one, but there are better trout that fight and taste better, sorry my opinion, Sorry for Hijacking the thread. I would much rather catch Tigers like the above than even that pictured cut. Nice fish


Good gawd man...

Tigers are a test tube baby, not made by mother earth.

Browns and Borrkies are non-native and most are stunted.

Cutts are the life breed, native and made with the right amount of mother natures ingenuity. We need to protect them more than ever now because of the lack of respect the Utah DWR has for our state, our water and our native fish.

If size is your thing, then perhaps AK will be best for you. Trophy's are in the eye of the beholder.

I WILL kill ever tiger (legally) I catch. Eradicate them all!

carry on ; )


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

There are a handful of lakes that are brood stock for the purpose of Controling (my bad I guess I used the wrong word)(protecting) a breeding population of cutthroats to harvest their eggs. (Duck Fork, Daugharty basin)This is so natural to go in catch these cutts in cages or electro shock them, strip and squeeze them till the eggs come out and then do the same with the males to fertilize them and then take them back to a cement home to be raised. Sounds natural to me. If it wasn't for the DWR our waters would be in the hands of U.S. Fish and Wildlife. You should thank them. Also, we need to realize almost all the fish we catch have come from these cement homes. We as humans are always pushing the bounds of genetics, just look at a grocery store. By the way where do those thousands of cutthroats go in strawberry planted each year? Look at all the planting the DWR does. Most the Brook Trout caught are naturally born in their lakes, that is why they stunt, to many natural born fish. 

Oh, I never said it was a bad thing to (protect) wrong word again have restriction on the native fish by the way. I think it's a good thing, with all the studies I've done, they have trouble living with human pollution which makes them inferior to other species. Take whirling disease rainbows and cuts struggle with it. Other fish species don't. In mother nature terms the inferior species dies the superior one survives. Its simple. I wish we would do a better job of protecting the Mule deer habitat too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Another thing that we should remember.
Many of the waters that are stocked with Tiger Trout are also man made.
If Utah was to only have native fish and in only natural waters, there would be nothing left to catch!
We have a large population of people concentrated in a small area, across the Wasatch Front.
Because of this, we need to protect, control, [manage] the fisheries that we have.

I for one, am thankful that we do have a State Agency that does this for us.
As another member has already posted, we don't want the Feds running things here in Utah any more than they already do.

If you are looking for a place to catch a lot of native fish, try a state that isn't the second most arid in the USA.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Brookie said:


> There are a handful of lakes that are brood stock for the purpose of Controling (my bad I guess I used the wrong word)(protecting) a breeding population of cutthroats to harvest their eggs. (Duck Fork, Daugharty basin)This is so natural to go in catch these cutts in cages or electro shock them, strip and squeeze them till the eggs come out and then do the same with the males to fertilize them and then take them back to a cement home to be raised. Sounds natural to me. If it wasn't for the DWR our waters would be in the hands of U.S. Fish and Wildlife. You should thank them. Also, we need to realize almost all the fish we catch have come from these cement homes. We as humans are always pushing the bounds of genetics, just look at a grocery store. By the way where do those thousands of cutthroats go in strawberry planted each year? Look at all the planting the DWR does. Most the Brook Trout caught are naturally born in their lakes, that is why they stunt, to many natural born fish.
> 
> *Oh, I never said it was a bad thing to (protect) wrong word again have restriction on the native fish by the way. I think it's a good thing, with all the studies I've done, they have trouble living with human pollution which makes them inferior to other species. Take whirling disease rainbows and cuts struggle with it. Other fish species don't.* In mother nature terms the inferior species dies the superior one survives. Its simple. I wish we would do a better job of protecting the Mule deer habitat too.


Maybe they don't struggle too hard with it, but they can get it.....
http://wildlife.utah.gov/fes/whirling_disease.html


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

This forum needs a hooked on phonics section to learn how to read sarcasm...


Carry on, and kill all tigers.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

cheech said:


> This forum needs a hooked on phonics section to learn how to read sarcasm...
> 
> Carry on, and kill all tigers.


Not everyone here is published in an online magazine and has your literary skills Cheech!

how come phonics isn't spelled "Fawnix"?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > This forum needs a hooked on phonics section to learn how to read sarcasm...
> ...


lol... you must be speaking of F/V's literary skills.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

1aDayValtrax said:


> here is one to show the great color of the Tigers. Still working on outing the BG on the rest. thanks for everyones help on posting pics. Really helped.
> And no .45 I didnt ask everyone where they heard form, because I dont really care who knows or I wouldnt be posting here and second we know where they heard from.......


Nice Fish, great color, but not 27 inches buddy. Not even close. Where's the new state record you said you caught??????


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

This was in the trib today. http://blogs.sltrib.com/fishing/ I tried to post the picture, but it was too big and took up too much of the screen. Is this a coincidence that two fish the same size were caught?

Steve Olsen sent in this picture of his son-in-law Riley holding a 9-pound, 7-ounce tiger trout caught this week near Mayfield. Olsen's camera shy daughter, Shanelle Winn of Centerfield, caught the 27-inch fish using "a secret sandwich made just for fish".
For those who are interested, the Utah state record tiger - a hybrid
mix between a brown and a brook trout - was a 10-pound, 12-ounce fish
caught by Michael Moon at Palisade Lake in March 2007.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Another thing that we should remember.
> Many of the waters that are stocked with Tiger Trout are also man made.
> If Utah was to only have native fish and in only natural waters, there would be nothing left to catch!
> We have a large population of people concentrated in a small area, across the Wasatch Front.
> Because of this, we need to protect, control, [manage] the fisheries that we have.


+1

I love both the native and the non-native fish. I love catching them all because each species adds its own challenge.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

as much as they are hated ( tigers ) they sure get everyones attention mine included. i want to see these pictures. have these pictures been posted up yet???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Another thing that we should remember.
> Many of the waters that are stocked with Tiger Trout are also man made.
> If Utah was to only have native fish and in only natural waters, there would be nothing left to catch!
> We have a large population of people concentrated in a small area, across the Wasatch Front.
> ...


+1

The Utah DWR does a good job with it's fisheries.

Tiger's hold up well, very hardy fish. They offer fishing opportunities in high country lakes where cutts and brookies winter kill.

Enjoy them, like other non-natives i.e. walleyes, perch, crappies, bluegills, stripers, smallmouth, and kokanee.


----------

